# Dúvidas técnicas sobre o forum



## ciclonico (31 Ago 2008 às 19:32)

Olá.

Gostaria de pedir o favor de me explicarem como se colocam imagens e videos juntamente com o nosso texto neste forum. Tentei de tudo mas não consigo.

Desde já obrigado a todos.


----------



## Thomar (31 Ago 2008 às 19:45)

ciclonico disse:


> Olá.
> 
> Gostaria de pedir o favor de me explicarem como se colocam imagens e videos juntamente com o nosso texto neste forum. Tentei de tudo mas não consigo.
> 
> Desde já obrigado a todos.



Olá *ciclonico*, bem-vindo ao fórum! 

Em relação ás tuas perguntas, podes encontrar as respostas nestes tópicos:

Vídeos: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/problemas-no-forum-coloca-aqui-351-6.html

Imagens: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/tutorial-para-reduzir-imagem-antes-do-upload-719.html

Ficamos a aguardar essas fotos e vídeos que queres partilhar connosco!


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2008 às 19:50)

ciclonico disse:


> Olá.
> 
> Gostaria de pedir o favor de me explicarem como se colocam imagens e videos juntamente com o nosso texto neste forum. Tentei de tudo mas não consigo.
> 
> Desde já obrigado a todos.



Olá ciclonico!

Está aqui toda a explicação de como inserir imagens no fórum

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html

Quanto a filmes, podes fazer por exemplo, upload no youtube e depois colocar aqui o link do filme na caixa de resposta e o filme aparecerá automaticamente.

*EDIT:*
Ups, o *Thomar* já respondeu e muito bem


----------



## Liliana15 (1 Nov 2009 às 15:42)

*Ola boa tarde...*
Tenho uma pequena dúvida

Como é que se faz para por uma marca pessoal nas nossas fotos*?* Ex: nome, alcunha...etc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2009 às 19:44)

Liliana15 disse:


> *Ola boa tarde...*
> Tenho uma pequena dúvida
> 
> Como é que se faz para por uma marca pessoal nas nossas fotos*?* Ex: nome, alcunha...etc



Isso faz parte da própria edição da fotografia. Quando fizeres o upload ela já terá de vir modificada.


----------



## MSantos (1 Nov 2009 às 22:20)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Isso faz parte da própria edição da fotografia. Quando fizeres o upload ela já terá de vir modificada.




Em que programa é que se faz esse tipo de edições nas fotos? 

Desculpa a ignorância


----------



## N_Fig (1 Nov 2009 às 22:29)

MSantos disse:


> Em que programa é que se faz esse tipo de edições nas fotos?
> 
> Desculpa a ignorância



Podes fazer em qualquer tipo de programa de imagem. Eu, à falta de melhor, uso o Paint.


----------



## Vince (2 Nov 2009 às 00:35)

Para criar marcas de água há muitos tutoriais na Net. A forma de fazer depende de cada programa que se usa e há sempre várias técnicas. É uma questão de procurarem no Google por "criar marca de água" e nome do programa que usam.


Exemplo no Photoshop







*Programas de edição de imagem gratuitos, os melhores são o Paint.net e o Gimp.*

http://www.getpaint.net
http://www.gimp.org/



Marca de água no Paint.net


----------



## Liliana15 (4 Nov 2009 às 12:17)

*Ola Pessoal*

Obrigada pelos esclarecimentos...


----------

